# Cod Liver Oil Tablets/Capsules



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It isn't easy or cheap for me to get fish for the dogs on a regular basis and I've noticed both Louie and Pennie have dry skin. I know family dogs had Cod liver oil to help with this and their joints, but is there any harm to giving it to them?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I know alot of dogs that have CLO capsules or liquid, so I don't think there can be any harm in them having it but I don't know for sure.

*Heidi*


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, feeding CLO can be harmful to dogs as it contains Vitamins A and D which are fat soluble which means excess is stored in the liver and excess can be very harmful.

If you are going to give a supplement it would be wiser to give Fish Body Oil capsules as these not only do not contain Vitamins A and D but have a higher Omega 3 content.

If you do supplement with either then it is vital that you also supplement with Vitamin E as the former depletes the body of the latter.

If you cannot easily or cheaply get fresh fish why not feed tinned fish?

A large tin costs less than a £1 and I often feed this with a raw egg as a meal.

I feed pilchards or mackeral in tomato sauce, the dogs love it.

One of my dogs gets one tin per meal (27kgs) the larger one (39kgs) has two tins per meal.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

As above tinned pilchards or mackeral are great, also sardines, they are very cheap but also very good for their coat and general health (As long as you don't over feed them it)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, hmm, suppose I'll have to have the tablets then.. they're not harmful for me though? :lol: 

I suppose I could feed whole fish once a month when I can get it and just tinned fish once a week or so.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

How about salmon oil? The big 3 litre cartons from Fish4Dogs last absolutely AGES - and has a little tap thing that dispenses the amount you need. It's great for eyes, joints and coats  All of mine have it everyday.

ETA- if you've already brought some CLO capsules, by all means give them to the dogs! CLO can only be harmful if fed excessively over a period of time - two dogs will get through one pot in no time, and then when that is gone, you can move onto something else. I've used CLO in the past with the dogs, and will probably do so again in the future - I just think the salmon oil is better, CLO is fine in small amounts for a short period of time.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> How about salmon oil? The big 3 litre cartons from Fish4Dogs last absolutely AGES - and has a little tap thing that dispenses the amount you need. It's great for eyes, joints and coats  All of mine have it everyday.
> 
> ETA- if you've already brought some CLO capsules, by all means give them to the dogs! CLO can only be harmful if fed excessively over a period of time - two dogs will get through one pot in no time, and then when that is gone, you can move onto something else. I've used CLO in the past with the dogs, and will probably do so again in the future - I just think the salmon oil is better, CLO is fine in small amounts for a short period of time.


Ok, well I think I'll share them with them  I could do with some healthy stuff in me :lol: They've just started with really dry skin lately and I don't really give them enough fish.

They won't harm Pennie if I give them her will they?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SLB said:


> Ok, well I think I'll share them with them  I could do with some healthy stuff in me :lol: They've just started with really dry skin lately and I don't really give them enough fish.
> 
> They won't harm Pennie if I give them her will they?


No at all


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SLB said:


> Thanks, hmm, suppose I'll have to have the tablets then.. they're not harmful for me though? :lol:
> 
> I suppose I could feed whole fish once a month when I can get it and just tinned fish once a week or so.


If you mean is CLO harmful to you, then again, in high doses, yes it has the same effect on our liver as it does on animals.

If you mean FBO capsules I hope they are not harmful as I take the same ones as my dogs do.

And I have my puppies on FBO once they are 8 weeks old.

The only time I take them off it is if they are having surgery as it thins the blood.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> If you mean is CLO harmful to you, then again, in high doses, yes it has the same effect on our liver as it does on animals.
> 
> If you mean FBO capsules I hope they are not harmful as I take the same ones as my dogs do.
> 
> ...


Ahhh - then it wouldn't be wise for me to take FBO tablets - my family has a history of blood problems . However I did mean CLO 

I think I'm going to try some salmon oil tablets, I can get 2 from H&B atm for £10.66 (240 capsules) so that should last me a fair bit, until I can get some oil from F4Ds - Do you just put the oil on their dinner?

Sorry about all the questions..


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

SLB said:


> Ahhh - then it wouldn't be wise for me to take FBO tablets - my family has a history of blood problems . However I did mean CLO
> 
> I think I'm going to try some salmon oil tablets, I can get 2 from H&B atm for £10.66 (240 capsules) so that should last me a fair bit, until I can get some oil from F4Ds - Do you just put the oil on their dinner?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions..


i just bought the ones from holland and barratt and if your quick they have a offer where you buy one and get the second for a penny


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

SixStar could you do me a favour and look at how much omega is in a set amount of the salmon oil and let me know..? I can't find the info on the website. Roo is on omega daily alongside his steroids for his skin condition and I'm just wondering how much is in Fish4Dogs salmon oil...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Salmon oil has the exactly the same effect on your blood as FBO does, Salmon oil IS FBO, just a particular fish.


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry for hijacking the thread but i was wondering if there were any other supplements that i should be giving my dog and ones that would be good for the cat too ??


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

sallygunes said:


> sorry for hijacking the thread but i was wondering if there were any other supplements that i should be giving my dog and ones that would be good for the cat too ??


Any tinned oily fish such as Salmon, Sardines etc.


----------

